
XSS security issue on TweetDeck - somethingnew
https://twitter.com/TweetDeck/status/476763638695743489
======
tarekmoz
I got bitten by this one via
[https://twitter.com/derGeruhn/status/476764918763749376](https://twitter.com/derGeruhn/status/476764918763749376)
:)

